# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  True Love Tinder robot, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Nicole He

Home page - nicole.pizza/true-love-tinder-robot

----------


## Airicist

True Love Tinder robot
December 6, 2015




> Literally put your love life in a robot's hands.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This robot hand will read your desires and swipe Tinder profiles for you"

by Alicia Marie Tan
December 14, 2015

----------


## priyan

what is true love

True Love is a feeling which everyone wants to feel but some of get the opportunity to live that feeling. It is fact not everyone is that much lucky to have true love in life. Whenever we think about love we think about roses, dates, chocolates, hearts etc. no love is not only about this things love is about to feel for someone,one shared feeling, possessiveness, trust, bond, romance, commitment or many more even i can’t define love in some few words.

----------

